# ATI 1911 FX45 Titan Compact Sights



## EtBrad1693 (May 5, 2019)

Bought an ATI 1911 FX45 Titan Compact a few weeks ago. Great shooting gun especially for the price. Only thing I don’t care for are the sights. Does anyone have any experience with this gun and/or knows what sights would fit this gun. Preferably night sights. Thanks.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ask Brownells: https://www.brownells.com/

If Brownells does not seem to have exactly the right set of sights, do a chat session with one of their experts. Ask for suggestions.


----------



## EtBrad1693 (May 5, 2019)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Ask Brownells: https://www.brownells.com/
> 
> If Brownells does not seem to have exactly the right set of sights, do a chat session with one of their experts. Ask for suggestions.


I will check that out, thank you for the response!


----------

